# Hymer S520 inside blinds



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We bought a Hymer S520 a few weeks ago quite a lot of problems that the dealer has promised to sort out !..One was they would fit new internal blinds for us ,as after talking to them on monday it was plain that nothing has been ordered regarding blinds as we were going to Hymer Preston I said I would have them priced and get back to them so they can order them .
To cut a story short the price for the cab + 2 side windows is £1020.16 , and I dont think that includes is fitting them.I Phoned dealer with price now they say it has to go to managemet to see if they will pay all this.Salesman promised them and it is on their pc for ordering.Is there anywhere else we could have the blinds done cheaper ? the van has had blinds since new 1998.
I know hymer UKhymer uk are very expensive.(We were told the dealer in question has to pay up front with Hymer Uk for any spares they need we have picked up a few other items and they paid for them)

Val


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi
This may help explain why they are so expensive.
The pleated blinds on my year 2000 model B544 ( Fiat base ) Hymer have some stains on them and I have been looking for replacements as cleaning looked impossible.
I contacted hymer UK and they quoted £740 inc vat plus delivery for a pair of windscreen blinds plus a pair for the cab side windows.
I thought this was a lot, but they explained that each blind comes preinstalled in its alloy cassette with all the fittings.
They said they can't supply just the pleated blind material pre-cut and shaped.
This apparently also applies to blinds for the habitation side and rear windows. They come in a complete inner window frame and also have an anti mosquito blind fitted.
They are about £230 for each window!!

If anyone knows who can supply just the pleated material I would be very pleased to know as £1400 to remove some stains is too expensive for me.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi thanks for your reply these ones have a metal wire round the bottom of the windscreen and along the passenger side window that keeps the blinds stable 
.A lot of the hooks are missing and the front blind is worn not right through but looks unsightly.#Do you know if you can obtain the hooks and the ones on the runners.?also the clips for holding them in the sides are broken.
They priced the side cab ones at £288 each 8O front windscreen one at £221. side one £184. its alot of money for blinds.....ok if the dealer will pay for them hopefully they will.


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

It sounds as if your blinds are different to mine.
Mine are pleated and just run in a sort of channel formed by the windscreen and a 4-5mm diameter rod at the bottom which stops the blinds moving sideways. I don't know exactly how it works at the top.
Anyway, talk to Hymer UK Spares Dept., they are very helpful. They may be able to get the fittings seperately.
They certainly can't get just the blinds!
If you manage to find anybody who can, please let me know.


----------

